# Camera armor, does it work?



## Jedifarce (Sep 20, 2011)

Has anybody tried this, does it work or is it pointless? 

http://www.cameraarmor.com/product/Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-II,51,2.htm


----------



## ferdi (Sep 20, 2011)

It might work for you if you're the type of person that has "everyday bumps, abrasian, dust and fingerprints".
A good bag like a toploader is much more convenient for me; the 128g extra weight would just get in my way.
And you would still need to have your camera checked if you drop it.


----------



## KBX500 (Oct 1, 2011)

I like the concept, but the reality won't be as pleasant.
It just looks like a solution in search of a problem.

Based on the product photos I'd say it is going to make 
the buttons closest to the rubber harder to activate. 
And in order to be able to get the rubber "armor" over 
the body it will necessarily fit somewhat loose when 
installed, which means the body will slip and shift a bit 
inside the rubber when gripping it.

If it's sold at B&H, Adorama or Amazon, I wonder what the 
reviews say about it.


----------



## Rocky (Oct 2, 2011)

Personally, I will not use it at all. Remember in the film days, almost every mid range and up camera comes with an 'Ever Ready Case"??? It adds bulk and weight to the camera and drown grade the handling of the camera. I never used them. I did not even use them on my M4 and people told me that I am crazy not to use the case with my M4.


----------



## drummstikk (Oct 2, 2011)

A pristine camera is the surest sign of a photographer who does not get out and take real pictures in the real world where there is real dirt and real rain or occasional impacts with real rocks or real soccer balls.

Get out and use your camera to create great images. Or just get it out and model it as an accessory with your Armany suit and Rolex. Make up yer mind.


----------



## drummstikk (Oct 2, 2011)

Rocky said:


> Personally, I will not use it at all. Remember in the film days, almost every mid range and up camera comes with an 'Ever Ready Case"



One of my earliest photo professors mocked this kind of thing as a "Never Ready Case." I guarantee you the guy who got the photo of Oswald getting shot was NOT using one.


----------



## Eagle Eye (Oct 2, 2011)

I bought camera armor once and it made the body way to bulky and cumbersome. The buttons were annoying, the grip was annoying; it was just weird. Don't recommend it at all. The camera is built to take damage, even the Rebels can get a little dinged up.


----------



## nikkito (Oct 2, 2011)

ewww i would never ruin my camera with that.


----------



## smithy (Oct 2, 2011)

drummstikk said:


> A pristine camera is the surest sign of a photographer who does not get out and take real pictures in the real world where there is real dirt and real rain or occasional impacts with real rocks or real soccer balls.
> 
> Get out and use your camera to create great images. Or just get it out and model it as an accessory with your Armany suit and Rolex. Make up yer mind.


All a camera needs is light - you don't have to physically force your environment into the body of the camera to take a picture. Although that could be something to consider for an upcoming product... Canon?


----------



## Andreas (Oct 2, 2011)

I used now for more than 3 years with my 50d and it works very well. Buttons are very precise and does not inhibit function and the body is as good as new


----------



## TexPhoto (Oct 2, 2011)

I've seen it in person, and held it in my hands. I'm sure it works quite well, but it changed the feel of the camera in a very negative way for me.


----------



## niccyboy (Oct 3, 2011)

I had it with my first camera when the 400d first came out. 

It changes the feel of the camera a lot, and besides stopping a few scratches, i'm not sure what else it would have protected. I also found the smaller buttons not very responsive. I'm not sure how the wheels would go on the 5d's.

On another camera protection product.. what are everyone's thoughts on Lens Coats?

I haven't used one on any of my Canon gear, but i use them on the 200-400 Nikkor and 600m nikkor lenses that i use for work.

I recently shot in the Himalayas in Kashmir, and wanted some thermal protection for my 70-200is2 and the only colours i could get where army colours, i didn't really want to look like i had a weapon there in these volatile times so i went without.

besides birdwatchers, is there any need for Lenscoats?


----------



## leGreve (Oct 3, 2011)

I can't remember the last time I dropped or bumped any camera... just be careful and mindful in your work. Find the cure instead of the medicine....


----------

